

Single-Pilot Cockpits Floated in NASA Study - softdev12
http://www.wsj.com/articles/single-pilot-cockpits-floated-in-nasa-study-1418611930

======
couchwire
I know that planes are mostly automated these days but I wouldn't run a large
website with N+0 redundancy, let alone get in a plane with the same
resilience. Not sure how I feel about this.

------
schoash
In about 10 years we gonna see 1 pilot taking care of 5 planes simultaneously
from the ground, just like it is done with drones.

~~~
phreeza
I doubt it, since one of the main functions of a pilot is to be around in case
something goes wrong, which in this case could include the satellite up-link
going down.

